# I may have helped save a dogs life!



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

It all started when I shared this photo on facebook.

JJ Woofin Paws's Photos | Facebook

My good friends little brother was interested so I contacted the girl that I shared from because she does rescue down there. She is working on getting him on the neuter list this week and possibly transporting him up north! 

AYAYAYAYA!

This could get addicting! I love this feeling!!!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That's wonderful. you very probably saved a life - no wonder you feel good


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

How awesome...he's such a love in that pic


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

It feels so good! His picture was what struck me. He looks like Gunner. 

The guy that may adopt him described it as " a face that throws a ton of bricks of love at you". Isn't that sweet?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

And especially a pit bull. So many of them, so few good homes.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> And especially a pit bull. So many of them, so few good homes.


exactly! He is the town over from me but I'd be able to help him out with basic training and get him started with the dog. I hope it works out!!!!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm on pins and needles, this is so exciting!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

This is so exciting and hopeful-- keeping fingers crossed!

Also, that photo is stark: the contrast between the soft, melting love coming from the dog, with the cold, concrete cell where he is living...


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

The eyes on that pup seem to be just begging to be taken home. And, like NYDouge said, the contrast between the poor pup and the harsh cell behind him should be able to melt the hardest heart.
Mol, Wind and I have all our legs, fingers and paws crossed, I do so hope it works out.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Good for you! it breaks my heart to see how many beautiful animals are killed every day for being certain breed or color.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Just wanted to add the rescues FB link in. This is ran by one girl and donations are greatly appreciated  


Right now she is working, rescuing and rehabing dogs, and also bottle nursing a large litter of pups.


Deserving Dogs Rescue & Rehabilitation | Facebook


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

here's to hoping. 

well done you.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Great work.

I love Pits. I wish the world knew how special they can be.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Well the potential adopter I had fell through but...Mason is out of the shelter! He is in rehab right now, and is looking for his forever home  Needs a very active family. His previous owner dumped him on Christmas eve for being "too active".











Mason was saved just in time from the LA shelter yesterday! He is looking for his forever home. He needs an active person who can exercise him everyday. He loves to pull you on the bike and run as fast as he can! Please contact Shadow's Fund (or the e-mail above) if you are interested. This boy will be a great working dog if you give him a job to do. Extremely smart!
He is about a year old, no obvious health issues except that he is a bit underweight), he loves to run and will need daily exercise. He is already learning heel and sit and will be learning many more commands as he picks up on these very quickly!


----------



## Luvmypibble (Apr 4, 2012)

poor baby looks like he needs some groceries too..  he needs to find a family that loves to hike and camp so they can take him along !!! or even a horse/cattle family so he can run the farm !!!!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

a video of Mason. He is still looking for his forever home! 

If anyone knows of someone who is VERY active (runs 5 miles a day, back packs, hikes, lives by a lake? LOL). This boy can carry his own stuff! 

Facebook


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Just wanted to update that Mason was adopted into a very active family


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Sprocket said:


> Just wanted to update that Mason was adopted into a very active family


That is awesome, I love happy dog endings, especially Pit bull ones :cheer2:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Rvent said:


> That is awesome, I love happy dog endings, especially Pit bull ones :cheer2:


ME TOO! I was so happy when she pulled him from the shelter.

Here is the original photo since that link doesn't seem to be working for me. Gosh it still brings tears to my eyes. How could anyone walk away from that face. Reminds so much of my Gunner.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

OMG what a face! It breaks my heart with all the things that happens to Pits, I have had to hide most of my rescue contacts on FB, the pictures haunt me so.... I try to do what I can but sometimes it is easier not knowing, its sad but I have too or I will spend to many nights crying and not sleeping.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

He is beautiful! Glad he found a home.


----------



## stevenwright (Sep 26, 2012)

So nice work of you. You have certainly rescued a life, and applauds to you for your kind effort, that's very often to see nowadays!!


----------

